# Gamegetters...who'd a thunk?



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I think sometimes, we see the new and improved something, ( and it may be), but immediately write off whatever we used to have as junk


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

I think a lot of the people that first switch to carbon way back when i was shooting competition was because they were lighter and there for shot flatter longer you could miss judge distances by up to 5 -7 yds and still be in the 10 ring ! with the heavy aluminum arrows you miss judge by 5-7 yds it would make a really big difference at the longer shots like 30-35yds !


----------

